# Trivia 10/1



## luckytrim (Oct 1, 2018)

trivia 10/1

DID YOU KNOW...
Though it is the most difficult of the visible planets to see,  Mercury's
existence has been known since ancient Sumerian times, roughly  5,000 years
ago.

1. What did Don Larsen do on October 8, 1956 which had never  before been
done?
2. In the Bible, what was the name of Isau (Esau)'s fraternal  twin?
3. Who was the sixth, and last, wife of England's King Henry  VIII?
4. Name the US athlete who won five medals in track and field  in the 2000 
Sydney Olympics, confessed to taking performance enhancing  drugs in 2007 and 
had to return all the medals...
5. Which gravely-voiced comedian always signed off with  "Goodnight Mrs. 
Calabash, wherever you are"?
6. Where would I find a "Nodding Donkey" ?
  a. - At the Zoo
  b. - In a Puppet Show
  c. - In a "Shrek" film
  d. - On an Oil Rig
7. What type of fruit is shiraz
8. In which film would I find a character named Carl Spackler  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The best place to search for meteorites is in the  Desert.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
1. Pitched a perfect game in the World Series
2. Jacob
3.  Catherine Parr
4. Marion Jones
5.  Jimmy Durante
6. - d
7. a Grape
8. 'Caddyshack'

CRAP !!
  The best place to find meteorites is a place where little  moisture falls, 
and the meteorites show up on the white snow or ice.  Antarctica is the best 
place in the world to find meteorites as they are not covered  up by 
vegetation.


----------

